

Ask HN: Who Needs a Remote Worker/Freelancer? - mbenjaminsmith

As the title says. I&#x27;m currently shifting my focus from working on my own projects to working on other people&#x27;s. I don&#x27;t contract that much (maybe once a year when something interesting comes along) so I don&#x27;t have an active network of people I usually work for.<p>I&#x27;m a generalist in the sense that I&#x27;m a problem solver above all else. I&#x27;m tool&#x2F;language agnostic. Having said that, I have a lot of experience with Cocoa, Python (mostly back end stuff) and more recently Node&#x2F;Meteor&#x2F;Mongo.<p>I&#x27;ve worked on desktop, mobile and web projects in the areas of geo, image processing, social, e-commerce, productivity, crypto and most recently Core Audio (poorly documented C api, threading, codecs, audio formats, oh my!).<p>I can pick up a new imperative language in a day or so. I qualify that because I have yet to go full bore into functional languages though I have played around with Haskell a bit.<p>My rates are competitive and I usually work within aggressive time-frames. Short projects are ok but like I said I&#x27;m interested in building on-going relationships with people who need stuff built.<p>My professional blog is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lattejed.com and a good example of clean, well documented and tested code is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lattejed&#x2F;LJSelectionView&#x2F;<p>If you&#x27;re in the Bay Area and would like to work together remotely as a trial run I am considering moving (back) to SF or thereabouts. I&#x27;m not looking for someone to move me or a visa (I&#x27;m from the US), but would move back at this point for interesting work.<p>My email is m (or matthew) at the blog domain above. Thanks!
======
hcho
You'd better post this to the monthly freelancer topic. If every freelancer
did this, it can get out of hand pretty quickly.

